# I'm tired of this pronouncement that we can't build a border wall...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...for various reasons; that the terrain is too difficult, it's too expensive, etc, etc. Two thousand years ago the Romans built a wall across the entire island of Great Britain. If they could do it, we certainly can with modern equipment. As far as the money, Trump insists it won't cost us anything, net-net. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt on that.

The President of Mexico has cancelled his trip to Washington DC. As Trump has said, he has to take a hard line against the wall for internal political reasons. Why does this have to engender bad feelings between our countries? Why can't we build the wall cooperatively? You know the old saying: "Good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All the naysayers are making those excuses not because it can't be done but because they don't want it done. Screw 'em! We are finally taking our country back and putting Americans first (no matter what color they are).

Building the wall is our new going to the moon. We WILL get it done.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

McConnell and the Senate are earmarking $12-15 billion for wall construction to get it off the ground. Excuses for not building the wall and securing the border in other ways as well, are all BS. The wall and border security will save the U.S. many more billions per year over the cost when it comes to limiting illegal crime, getting illegals off of welfare rolls, healthcare, etc....Greater security is also a no brainer as well.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Question.

US is sending almost $400 million per year to Mexico in foreign aid, their president just got mad at Trump and cancelled visit because of the wall plans. Will US still send foreign aid? How does this work?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@TG Funding is a function of Congress. The President can request, but not compel, foreign aid or its discontinuance.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Question.
> 
> US is sending almost $400 million per year to Mexico in foreign aid, their president just got mad at Trump and cancelled visit because of the wall plans. Will US still send foreign aid? How does this work?


If Congress wants to keep their job they will.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If Congress wants to keep their job they will.


They will what? Keep sending foreign aid?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> They will what? Keep sending foreign aid?


If I have anything to say about it, . . . one more vote for foreign aid to Mexico, . . . and I'll be voting for someone else or staying home that day.

We send em foreign aid, . . . send em factories, . . . send em jobs, . . . and all they send us is people who want to turn the US into another Mexican state.

I'd load the whole bunch of em up, . . . no papers / no passport, . . . YOU GO BACK, . . . period. Yeah, some folks will be hurt, they didn't cause it, . . . but their parents and their grandparents did cause the problem, . . . THEY THAT CAUSED IT CAN FIX IT, . . . BACK WHERE THEY CAME FROM.

Honest is honest, . . . legal is legal, . . . things that aren't honest or legal are dishonest and illegal, . . . and should not be tolerated.

I would then put those who unfortunately been born here on the front of the list for immigration, . . . unless they have a police record, . . . automatic disqualification, permanent disqualification.

Between the foreign aid and the hundreds of billions of dollars paid out here, . . . then wired across the border, . . . we have supported them twice, . . . time to quit.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You know, we all know our government spends too much but dang it, if we are gonna spend money, spend it HERE where it creates jobs for the AMERICAN working man... and for AMERICAN business. That way the money cycles the AMERICAN economy.

Sorry, I normally stay away from these type discussions but this means a lot to me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> You know, we all know our government spends too much but dang it, if we are gonna spend money, spend it HERE where it creates jobs for the AMERICAN working man... and for AMERICAN business. That way the money cycles the AMERICAN economy.
> 
> Sorry, I normally stay away from these type discussions but this means a lot to me.


I'll go one more step with you *******, . . . get a list of those countries that are supportive of our way of life and our policies abroad.

Those who do not support our ideals 100%, . . . never another dime to em, . . . no, . . . not even one.

Like you said, . . . too many dollars from our working men and women going abroad for policies and programs in direct conflict with our ideas and ideals.

They want to play the gimme gimme game with our foreign aid, . . . fine, . . . play by the rules WE make.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> You know, we all know our government spends too much but dang it, if we are gonna spend money, spend it HERE where it creates jobs for the AMERICAN working man... and for AMERICAN business. That way the money cycles the AMERICAN economy.
> 
> Sorry, I normally stay away from these type discussions but this means a lot to me.


Outside of some specific situations like Israel or a large disaster, I do not think that the U.S. should be sending any aid to any other country. It is time to put America First, as it is not too late yet to make us great again. I want an optimistic future for my Daughters and not servitude.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The mexican politico's don't want it because the drug cartels tell them to oppose it.

The wall needs to go up. F*K whatever complaints or threats the ****'s have.

They don't like it, send the factories and monies back here that they suck up like the corrupt sponges they are.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for the libtards and Mexican government to find out denial is not just a river in Egypt. Reality is Trump won and will honor this campaign promise.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So most Americans want Mexico to keep on receiving foreign aid? What does Mexico do with this money?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Probably pointless to point out but we have a wall in many areas, a barrier and fence along the rest of the border. The security threat is all those cargo containers on ships/ planes that are not being screened. 

Saudi Arabian terrorist on 9-11 flew in on tourist or student visas. But yeh lets spend billions on a wall a couple hundred miles from no where when the current barrier is working in that area. Road less dessert areas without water that is almost impossible to traverse in summer do to the heat. In those area adding additional manpower to collect the people who try and come across is a better use of money. 

Defense in depth should be done in some areas removing residences and businesses along the California / Mexico would be a good start you could then monitor for tunnels much easier. 

For me it is not can it be built rather why when we could use the money for better purposes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

QUICK ANSWER
The majority of Americans DO NOT want that money going there.
With all those bastards sucking so much out of us in other ways, this needs to cease, permanently.
The bastards do not want to help with the invasion,
take any future monies and build the wall and man it with the earmarked funds. 


Here is what I found.

In 2013, the United States gave Mexico $51.5 million in foreign aid. Of that amount, $24.8 million, the largest segment, was designated for democracy, human rights and governance. The next largest amount, $10.9 million, was designated for the environment, and $8.4 million was designated for economic development.
Lesser amounts were designated for health ($2.9 million), program management ($2.4 million), education and social services ($1.1 million), peace and security ($0.6 million), humanitarian assistance ($0.3 million) and multisector ($0.1 million). As of September 2014, the data shows disbursements from the United States to Mexico totaling $15.4 million, with $7.1 million going for democracy, human rights and governance, $4.4 million for environment, $2.9 million for economic development, $0.6 million for education and $0.5 million for program management.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> They will what? Keep sending foreign aid?


Stop sending foreign aid and build the wall.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> So most Americans want Mexico to keep on receiving foreign aid? What does Mexico do with this money?


NO, . . . TG, . . . NO, . . . I do not know one single person who is for giving one peso, one penny, one plugged nickel to Mexico.

In answer to your question, . . . from our observations, it goes into the pockets of the politicians and the drug cartels. None of it ever seems to be used to lift up their people, no projects, no infrastructure, just graft and corruption.

I had some friends who went down to Mexico city several years ago, . . . went out to a restaurant in a borrowed car, . . . on the way back, they were stopped by the cops.

While stopped, . . . the cops robbed them of all their cash and told them to move on, . . . threat being they would not be able to if they didn't.

Cops never prosecuted as far as we know.

Corruption starts up at the top and goes all the way down.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ok thanks, just trying to understand


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> So most Americans want Mexico to keep on receiving foreign aid? What does Mexico do with this money?


Corruption and graft


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A long time ago I spent a month in Acapulco, it was a free vacation prior to the 65 riots. 

The tourist areas were protected by armed guards, we were told not to go out at nights outside the compound.

I can imagine what it is like now.

I have a friend who lives outside of Diego, he will not cross the border.

OUR MONIES SHOULD NOT CROSS THAT BORDER!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@SOCOM42 I was in Cozumel a few years back, and had to walk across town to take a dive trip on a tourist submarine. I'm a big guy and rarely feel uncomfortable, but I did there. Lots of idle guys just sitting around watching me. I didn't have any trouble, but I didn't stick around long either.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trump does need congress;

1. Fund the wall start up
2. Cut off Mexico's foreign aid - all of it - apply to wall building
3. Impose tax on money transfers to Mexico - just enough for annual wall construction is all I care about 
4. Authorize the shutting down of border crossings if Mexico is one of the countries refusing to let its criminals back in.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Question.
> US is sending almost $400 million per year to Mexico in foreign aid, their president just got mad at Trump and cancelled visit because of the wall plans. Will US still send foreign aid? How does this work?


Better Question, why does Mexico need foreign aid, justify it to the American Taxpayers...

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not one more American Dollar to foreign aid of any kind. Period.

The wall can be built and built well. Secure the border asap. Drones, Armed Forces, etc. 

AND..not one more Lincoln penny to the evil socialist/communist United Nations.


----------

